# URC Bible Study in San Clemente Beginning June 9



## dannyhyde (May 8, 2009)

This past Tuesday the consistory of the Oceanside United Reformed Church approved Rev. Jon Moersch to begin a Bible study in San Clemente, CA. Here is the info from the South Orange County Bible Study site:
_You are cordially invited to attend a Reformed Bible study in the south Orange County area. The meeting will be held on June 9th at 6:30 PM. Come for Christian fellowship and a thoughtful theological discussion. We will begin studying Paul's letter to the Ephesians. Snacks and drinks will be provided. Feel free to invite as many as you like. The meeting will be held at:_

2916 Carta Taza, San Clemente, CA 92673


----------

